# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  FILD keeps on failing

## stasik50

For three night in a row, 1-2 times per night, I've tried to use the FILD technique, but it failed every single time.

I move my fingers a bit, do a reality check, I'm awake. Go back to moving my fingers, do another reality che - wait a sec, it's time to wake up! Even though I move my fingers, I seem to always fall sleep anyways, and when I wake up I get really pissed off.

Anyone have tips/why I can't do it? I thought this was an easy technique to do.

----------


## Sil3nt

Do you get 5/6hrs. of sleep before doing it?

----------


## hellohihello

You can try barely moving your fingers. Or you can just try a different technique. Some techniques take time to master.

----------


## Falsn

Did you read the instructions carefully? The last time I read it you're supposed to only try this method only 3 times then just fall asleep. What you do is barely move your fingers for about 30 seconds and wait awhile and then do a RC. If that one fails then you WAIT 2 MINUTES before you start the next one. And repeat again for the thrid one.

----------


## stasik50

Thanks Admiral, I'll be sure to note that in my next FILD's  :smiley:

----------


## Mkmaster2400

I can't get it to work either. My problem is that I can't tell when i'm about to fall asleep and I just fall right asleep.

----------


## hellohihello

I did it this morning. I didn't really move my fingers but "twitched" them.
Oh my goodness a brand new forum!

----------

